
Ask HN: How do you change misleading Knowledge Graph information with Google? - darrenlamb
I work for a college who operates several campuses across the city. Each campus has been verified with Google My Business and lists the correct contact information for that given campus. Within the past two months, one of our satellite campuses has been the one appearing in the Knowledge Graph box instead of our main campus when searching for our college. This has negatively impacted our prospective students since when they search for our school, the map and phone number come up for our small satellite campus.<p>I&#x27;ve tried using the &quot;feedback&quot; link on the Knowledge Graph box and contacting Google My Business reps but to no avail. Can anybody shed light on how I can get the Knowledge Graph box information changed to point at our main campus? Thanks!
======
kentf
The feedback button will work, but it's best if you organize and consorted
effort. Get as many people as you can to do it, and give constructive
feedback.

~~~
darrenlamb
Thanks for the advice. I guess we'll have to do a bit of a feedback blitz. Do
you have any idea of how long it takes for the changes to be implemented?

~~~
btian
Highly varies depending on severity.

------
Navarr
First question needed for potential resolution: Is your campus still the first
search result?

~~~
darrenlamb
Our website is the first result, but the Google+ page for the satellite campus
is the fourth result – our other campuses Google+ pages don't even show up in
the first few pages of the search results.

~~~
Navarr
What you should do then, (and I don't know that this will work), is to suggest
your organization data using the Schema.org code; and specify your main
campuses Google+ (verified business) page in the sameAs.

You can read more about doing that at
[https://developers.google.com/structured-
data/customize/soci...](https://developers.google.com/structured-
data/customize/social-profiles)

While I can't guarantee or even believe whole heartedly it'll work, it will at
least suggest to the google crawler what the true information should be.

It may also be helpful to embed corporate contact information using a similar
process: [https://developers.google.com/structured-
data/customize/cont...](https://developers.google.com/structured-
data/customize/contact-points)

Are you willing to reveal the campus just so that I can see or no because
privacy concerns?

~~~
darrenlamb
That's fantastic advice and well worth a shot! The school is Red River
College, yet when you search for that, you get the information for Red River
College - Stevenson Campus (our small satellite campus).

~~~
greencmg
You will need about 20 - 30 unique people to provide feedback before Google
will notice and take action. The knowledge graph is meant to work organically
so its best to look at the source data and fix there first. I also wonder
since i'm in L.A., I wonder if the Stevenson Campus is the closest to me...

I would recommend using URL rewriting this -
[http://www.rrc.ca/index.php?pid=5841](http://www.rrc.ca/index.php?pid=5841)
to [http://www.rrc.ca/contact](http://www.rrc.ca/contact) and mark it up with
[http://schema.org/Organization](http://schema.org/Organization)

You may even want to try dedicating pages to each campus with its
corresponding contact information. I also notice there is a different domain
for Robin Center - [http://www.rrc.mb.ca/](http://www.rrc.mb.ca/) it looks
like the same info as rrc.ca.

You should also request a Google+ Page name like +RedRiverCollege
[https://plus.google.com/111245383000211941914/videos](https://plus.google.com/111245383000211941914/videos)

------
ocdtrekkie
I found an incorrect/incomplete Knowledge Graph entry for a dictionary
definition once, and there was no Feedback option even available for it.

------
verysorry
Probably best to move your main campus to the location indicated. Google only
employs the Brightest People, so the mistake is more likely to be yours than
theirs. Also, the fact that there is no 'customer service' contact to be found
on their pages is not an oversight.

------
leesalminen
I've gone through the Maps error reporting before with mixed results.

~~~
darrenlamb
I've tried that too... The problem is that this satellite campus is a
legitimate location, it's just not the campus that should be showing up as our
main location.

~~~
kens
Which campus should show up as the main one? Notre Dame? I looked at the
website and Wikipedia, and I can't figure out if Notre Dame, Exchange
District, or Downtown is the campus that should be returned. (This isn't a
rhetorical question - I'd like to know the answer.)

~~~
darrenlamb
You're right, the Notre Dame location is our main campus.

